# Sand or gravel for planted tank



## BettaBetty (May 1, 2011)

Which works better for a planted tank. Is sand safe for bettas? Also, do you use playsand or special aquarium sand?

Thanks! >.<


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Small diameter gravel is better for live plants than sand IMO....

Sand is Betta safe and great to use a small amount (1in or less) on top of 1-2 inches of dirt/soil for a natural planted tank....
I use playsand to cap my soil based natural planted tanks

Sand can sometimes compact too much with plant roots and they can rot or not grow well if you use more than 1 inch deep....

Too deep a sand bed and you can sometimes get anaerobic spots that can be deadly to some fish and inverts....


----------



## BettaBetty (May 1, 2011)

Oh goodness, well thank you very much


----------



## Canuck Fins (Oct 5, 2010)

I think you should also consider your tank in the decision of which substrate. If you have a 1 to 2.5 gallon and are doing 100% changes, the sand is a bit more work to deal with. In a 5G where you can more easily have a stable cycled tank, water changes aren't such an issue.


----------



## BettaBetty (May 1, 2011)

The tank with plants will be 20gal. I'm gonna go with gravel, Seems alright for now. Although I like the smoothness the sand gives. Maybe Ill switch later on if the gravel isnt working.

Thanks everyone!


----------

